# Duplicolor Effex



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

are you meaning the duplicolor spray paint?


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

No the duplicolor effex. It is a metal flake clearcoat that you can spray over any color and it gives it a sparkly metal flake finish. Supposedly in the sunlight at different angles it changes the color or something. Looks cool as heck. I looked into swirling my bow. I decided I wanted to stick with solid colors but wanted a metallic finish. But I couldn't find any colors like white in metallic finish. I seen this stuff and thought that might look cool sprayed over an anodized riser and a pair of white limbs. Gonna try it. Might look like crap I don't know yet. It also comes in gloss black. I am gonna try clear.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oops guys. Sorry! I should have proofread my message. It was supposed to have a link in it. These are the links:http://www.duplicolor.com/products/effex/

This is a link where a guy painted his cars intake with duplicolor paint and didn't like it so he sanded it and hit it with the duplicolor effex clear and the pics look awesome.
http://http://projectlancer.net/index.php?showtopic=8846


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Cory give a try and post the pics after. Should look cool on the target bow


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I wonder how the Duplicolor Effex would work sprayed over powder coat. I am thinking I definatly want to do it on the limbs I just painted satin black, that would look cool.


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

i painted a bow and i also used Self etching primer and scuffed it with 320 grit then painted with duplicolor and it scratched and peel like crazy. so i dipped it in Laquer thinner over night and said heck with it.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

ChadBrailer said:


> i painted a bow and i also used Self etching primer and scuffed it with 320 grit then painted with duplicolor and it scratched and peel like crazy. so i dipped it in Laquer thinner over night and said heck with it.


You used duplicolor paint or the Duplicolor Effex? Scuffing with 320 grit is way too much. I would have scuffed with no less than 800 on a wetsand. I am gonna try the effex on my riser which is factory anodized red. 

I talked to a buddy of mine yesterday who owns a custom body shop. He has been in body work most of his life and is very good at it. he told me if spraying bow limbs from a gun you would need to use some sort of flex agent so the paint didn't crack and peel. He then told me if I was using a rattle can it would work just fine and I would have no problems. I quizzed him and he said he didn't care how many times I painted,wet sanded, painted, wet sanded, ect, I would never get as thick a layer on as going through a gun and therefore I would not have to worry about it cracking due to the thickness or lack thereof. He was sure of this and told me not to worry about buying rattle can bumper paint ect. Now as I have mentioned several times on this forum, this older Martin has been stripped down and redone 2 times in the past and I used Krylon camo paint right off of Wal mart shelves. The limbs are still good with no paint cracking at all. 

HOWEVER I talked to duplicolor tech support today and the lady told me that the effex was not meant for flexible things so it would crack and peel on limbs. I told her what my friend at the body shop said about rattle can paint in general and she said he was wrong and it would not work well. So there you have it. I will definitely use it on my riser. I will probably give it several coats with a couple of 1000 + grit wetsands in between. One last thing guys. This Effex is laquer. You cannot spray laquer over enamel supposedly. Keep that in mind. If you want to cover an existing paint make sure it is laquer paint or repaint with laquer before covering.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Rhody Hunter said:


> Cory give a try and post the pics after. Should look cool on the target bow


Definitely gonna try it and will post pics. I got one last hunting adventure with my older Martin in a few weeks then it is getting stripped down and brought back to it's target roots.


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

my father also owns a body shop Kinks Auto Body.. he also said to use 800 but when i called US Auto Color i figured they would know gow to get paint to stick to Anodized purple he said spray it with etching primer then 320 then spray 4-6 coats... if i ever try it again i will just use the spray gun and use base /clear.. dont get me wrong the red i used made it look AWSOME. i just dident like how it chipped and scratched easy.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

ChadBrailer said:


> my father also owns a body shop Kinks Auto Body.. he also said to use 800 but when i called US Auto Color i figured they would know gow to get paint to stick to Anodized purple he said spray it with etching primer then 320 then spray 4-6 coats... if i ever try it again i will just use the spray gun and use base /clear.. dont get me wrong the red i used made it look AWSOME. i just dident like how it chipped and scratched easy.


So are you saying there is a special surface prep needed to get any kind of paint or clearcoat to stick to anodized aluminum? I was gonna just strip off old paint and clean/degrease it well like anything else I would paint then hit it with this effex clearcoat. I am not sure I will even wetsand it between coats. I will wetsand my limbs between coats of paint but my riser I will probably just do a few coats. I hope it holds up. The riser is rigid and my camo paint has held up well except in the saddle where it is scraping off from my hand always gripping there.


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

i was woundering about this? there are diffrent colors im sure it has to be durable i mean these guys are spraying wheels with it.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWbrjrICO9g


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

check this one out too its with a wagner spray gun 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FClXnDtrBDo


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have seen where guys were using that plasti dip to paint their homemade stabilizers. I already got the clear effex coming so I am stuck with it. Unfortunately if it doesn't work or I don't like it I wasted 15 bucks but oh well. Hopefully it will be what i expect. I am gonna strip my limbs to bare fiberglass (I did a test spot today) and shoot them with gloss black. I got some of that Krylon fusion for that as well as Fusion clear to clear coat it. It is meant for plastic and other hard to paint surfaces although it can be used on metal and wood ect. I saw a post on here where some dude said to use that stuff cause it was meant for wicker chairs so it was a flexible paint. When the time comes I will post before, during and after pics. I get my new bow next weekend! If I knew for sure I was gonna have time to set it up and dial it in by the NEXT weekend, i would start stripping my old bow down now. But I got a turkey hunting apptointment :wink: the weekend after and I have been very busy at work lately so I am afraid to gamble on that. Not a good thing to have hunting morning come along and no bow to do it with.


----------



## ChadBrailer (Mar 6, 2009)

if this paint sticks well let us know how and show pictures...


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I plan on showing before and after pics. Give me some time. It is probably gonna be a few weeks yet.


----------

